# DIY Umbrella lights...



## BuS_RiDeR (Nov 3, 2010)

I am in money saving mode atm...  But I'd really like to have a couple or three  umbrella reflectors at my disposal. 

So my question is this... Has anyone ever "DIYed" it? I checked it out...  seems fairly simple.  But I am REALLY not a handy man...  Ever see the Canadian TV show Canada's Worst Handyman???  Well I could be on that show.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks easy enough, but....why?  

For the cost of some spray paint and the PVC and the umbrella...you could have a purpose built umbrella from B&H.

Impact 30" Convertible Umbrella UBBW30 B&H Photo Video
^Black cover removable - $14

Impact 30" White Umbrella UBW30 B&H Photo Video
^Shoot-through - $9.95

Save the headache (literally with spray paint lol) and get one of those to start you off. IMO


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Nov 3, 2010)

FattyMcJ said:


> Looks easy enough, but....why?
> 
> For the cost of some spray paint and the PVC and the umbrella...you could have a purpose built umbrella from B&H.
> 
> ...



Hmmm  perhaps... But what about the stands? 

And $14 US right?  Thats what $400 Canadian after exchange and all that crap? 

I'll think about it.  Thanks.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Nov 3, 2010)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> Hmmm  perhaps... But what about the stands?
> 
> And $14 US right?  Thats what $400 Canadian after exchange and all that crap?
> 
> I'll think about it.  Thanks.



The stands, sure, use some PVC...just don't let any clients see it lol

But for the umbrella, as quoted from the DIY ...
 Do not collapse the umbrella as you risk cracking the paint.
​

More food for thought...it would be annoying to have open umbrellas in the house all the time.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 4, 2010)

Have you checked the price on light stands through Vistek or Henry's? I've never used homemade light stands...but there are ways to make them...you can use a steel pipe and an old car wheel if you want to go really "ghetto"...I dunno...if you are just working around the house, and NOBODY ever sees them, PVC light stands would probably be okay...as for the umbrellas, that DIY article is off the mark. There are many low-cost eBay vendors selling lighting stuff at low,low prices these days.


----------



## Dao (Nov 4, 2010)

If you really want low cost and can wait (take at least couple weeks or longer for it to arrive), you can try this one. It cost less then the DYI.


----------



## Photogirl007 (Nov 4, 2010)

I know this is going to sound corny, but what about buying some off Ebay?


----------



## kundalini (Nov 4, 2010)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> I am in *cheap a$$ MF* mode atm... But I'd really like to have a couple or three umbrella reflectors at my disposal.....


 Corrected.    

I've seen light stands as cheap as $20.  I'd rather have a purpose built umbrella.  You can find them cheap too.

The purpose of an umbrella is to soften and enlarge your light source.  Surely you have items around the house that can do this.... an old white tee shirt, bed sheet, etc.  You can use ball bungees to hang a flash just about anywhere that can be wrapped around.  There's all sorts of options available if you engage the grey matter between your ears.


----------



## ClickAddict (Nov 4, 2010)

Check out kijiji. (Canadian version of Craigslist, much more traffic and postings than craigslist for eastern Canada for those wondering.) 

There have been a few listings for lighting kits lately in our neck of the woods.  (So you can see it rather than ordering other stuff online) One guy selling new stuff in Shediac had a few kits.  currently selling 2 umbrella, with stands and lights for $140.  (I'm really new to this so I have no idea if the equipment is any good or a good deal.)

400watt Photography or Video lighting kit - Moncton Cameras For Sale - Kijiji Moncton Canada.

A few weeks ago there was a larger kit for about $100 but used.


----------



## eccs19 (Nov 4, 2010)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> FattyMcJ said:
> 
> 
> > Looks easy enough, but....why?
> ...



I know what you are talking about there.  Actually the exchange rate is about par to the American dollar, and the price of these are so cheap, that you probably won't get taxed or any duty.  Just make sure if you do go this way, to get them shipped by USPS.  Fedex, UPS, etc., will bend you over and rape you when they arrive.  Someone else posted the DX umbrellas.  They are cheap, and I've used them. Great in a pinch.  Not great quality, but for the price, they are great for a casual user.  If you don't want to spend the money on a light stand, you can get a cheap adapter to use them on a old tripod. That's what I did, but now thinking of getting a light stand, just because you can't get the height out of a tripod.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Nov 4, 2010)

ClickAddict said:


> 400watt Photography or Video lighting kit - Moncton Cameras For Sale - Kijiji Moncton Canada.
> 
> A few weeks ago there was a larger kit for about $100 but used.



Thanks for the link...  Unfortunately my current financial situation puts even $140 out of my reach....


----------



## tirediron (Nov 4, 2010)

This looks to me like a make-shift solution at best, but if you are going to make your own, I would substitute 1/2" Type L copper instead of PVC.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Nov 4, 2010)

tirediron said:


> This looks to me like a make-shift solution at best, but if you are going to make your own, I would substitute 1/2" Type L copper instead of PVC.



Good suggestion...  I haven't made a decision yet.  But the extra strength/stability would probably be an asset.  Thanks.


----------

